
Jet-Powered Hoverboard Sets New World Record - rhschan
http://www.livescience.com/54622-jet-powered-hoverboard-sets-world-record.html
======
rhschan
This link has a better video

[http://www.theverge.com/2016/5/2/11564304/flyboard-air-
video...](http://www.theverge.com/2016/5/2/11564304/flyboard-air-video-world-
record-hoverboard-flight-franky-zapata)

